# pet store vs. breeder?



## Aside (Mar 20, 2012)

This will probably be unnecessarily long but I'll try to keep it brief.

I'm doing my fall semester abroad so I wouldn't be able to get my new college pet until the winter, but I was annoyed with my dad and decided to stop by Petco to avoid going straight home.

Anyway, I ended up in front of the bettas (who would have thought?) and noticed this one "king betta" with some serious stress stripes. It took every fiber of willpower I had not to bring him home with me. He just looked so miserable in that little cup. He wasn't the prettiest of lot either so I'm worried he's going to be there for a while. I'm not letting myself anywhere near the store because I know if he's still there I wouldn't be able to stop myself.

Anyway, it got me thinking. For someone that isn't planning on breeding, do you think that getting a betta from a pet store is a good or bad idea?

part of me once to rescue them from the little cups but the other part of me doesn't want to support the pet stores. In addition to that though, it almost seems cruel to me to force a fish to spend days in the mail when you could just go to the pet store. I don't mean for breeding purposes just for the casual hobbiest. Anyway, I'm just curious about you you guys think.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There isn't anything wrong with buying a betta from a petstore. All mine cane from Petsmsrt. I would only get a betta from a breeder if I was planning to breed. People will tell you that it's not rescuing if you paid for it and that you're supporting petstores and their cruelty. If the petstore keeps their animals in horrible condition then I definitely wouldn't be buying from them. My Petsmart takes pretty good care of their animals.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm having the same dilemma. I think I'm in the market for 1 more betta; I currently have 3 from Petco, and one from a breeder.

I'm pretty sure I'm done supporting the pet stores and will get my next betta from the same breeder that I got my last boy from, but who knows what I would do if I found a betta that I just couldn't leave in one of those dirty pet store cups. As for shipping, Personally I don't think the way my last betta from the breeder was shipped was overly stressful. I imagine it was less stressful than the pet store betta's trip from the mass breeding facility. But that's just my opinion.

I'll be interested in what others have to say.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I have gotten all my bettas from Pet Stores so far. Most of the bettas "picked me"... A few I got because I was amazed by them.

I got a free betta by helping a pet store with the guy that kept forgetting to do the betta cups.

It's up to you in my opinion. My next bettas will be a breeding pair. Those will come from a breeder. If you see a fish from a breeder and that special something clicks for you, I say get that fish. If it's a poor king betta that is miserable, go for him. If you want to breed and show bettas get from a breeder.

BTW 99% of my posts beat yours for being unnecessarily long. I wouldn't worry too much, this one of yours was short!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 1 betta that I got from a breeder and I'm pretty happy with him. When I move I'll probably order from breeders since I won't be able to get to a petstore.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It's personal opinion. I always bought mine from the stores but there is a local breeder who does coppers and plakats (I think) so I might buy one off her next time. I always wanted a mustard gas but I don't think I would buy one from a breeder just for the color. 
Pet stores will supply bettas no matter what. And in the society we created, if you don't buy the ones that stand out then they'll end up perishing or going to some terrible cold "display" cube in some kids bedroom.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

It's all personal opinion honestly. Keep in mind that bettas from breeders tend to be on the more expensive side, especially when you factor in the shipping costs. I personally feel that there is nothing wrong with purchasing from a pet store that takes good care of the fish, I mean if a store has dead and/or sick bettas everywhere then yeah don't support them, but if the fish are pretty healthy I don't see anything wrong with supporting a store that's doing a good job!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

if you buy them from the breeder they will breed them again and probably give them to the store any way? So it like circle....they end up in the store.

All my bettas (8 of them ) and i bought them all from pet stores. I love to rescue them from those little cups. 

But i think if you are not experienced may be it better to buy them from the breeder so you sure the betta is not sick. I saw your post about betta, still don't understand what happened with your fish. Make sure you disinfect the tank and don't use anything from that tank.
And it really not your fault , its just there is always possibility to buy sick betta.

So I would really recommend to quarantine the betta when you buy it, so you don’t end up to disinfect the tank. The same with plants always quarantine them before you put them in the tank. And I would suggest to have aquarium salt and Epsom salt in case you need to use them(emergency kit).


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine are petshop betta's and they are young enough to breed still


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

All mine are from breeders/bred by me. Pet store bettas are not worth breeding unless you can do extensive work on the line.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

The thing is, buying that one Betta from the pet store doesn't make the store money. Buying the Betta's tank and supplies makes them money. That's why they have them, and any other small animal... so you'll buy the kits and supplies  So go ahead and buy him and don't feel guilty, just don't support the store by buying all his stuff there if you feel bad about supporting them 

As for breeder vs petstore for owning? Either way is fine for pet only. I personally would never breed a pet store Betta because you have no idea about genetics of them or what they will really produce.


----------

